# Removable dog gate/fence on patio



## falcon1 (May 8, 2014)

Good day,

we have a dog in our home and we often go to our parents home where they have now installed patio. However, there is a gap in the patio fence which I was asked if I could make a gate to keep our dog safe on the patio while we are visiting.
It needs to be removable and not easy to flip over for our dog (Border-Collie).
The side of the house facing the patio is big window so it will be difficult to secure it to that. So I was thinking freestanding gate.









Any suggestions?


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Not sure if this will work for your situation and dog. I made a gate, two actually, that we place in the two doorways from our kitchen/family room and the rest of the first floor. I made them from PVC lattice and channel sold at the big box stores. I used U-bolts to attach spring tension shower rods to the frame. We just tighten them between the door jambs and the gates stay in place. Granted our dogs have never jumped on them and am not sure if they would work with a highly active Border Collie. We have one American Eskimo (32#) and a Rhodesian Ridgeback/Shephard mix (65#). We use these when we go away and when ever we have someone to service the furnace or other things in the basement.

George


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

+1 for George.
Made two similar gates for downstairs to keep wet dogs in the "pig pen" until they dry off.
Reg Chesapeake Bay Retrievers/bird dogs, 80# and 90#.

Also:
Take a look at the "accordion?" baby gates that you can install at the top of a flight of stairs. Some have drop-in pin-type hinges.


----------



## falcon1 (May 8, 2014)

Will PVC lattice be sturdy enough for the dog to look over it with her paws on it, because she tends to stand up on her rear paws and lay her front paws on fences or window to have better viewpoint.  Most often rather smoothly but when she see a cat then she lose a little bit of control over her exitment.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

I believe the lattice will hold up but not sure if the spring tension rod will keep it in place with her looking over it with her paws on it Like I said our dogs have never jumped on the gates even with people coming in and out two years ago installing a new HVAC unit.

George


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

For some reason, the Chessies won't jump up on anything that they can see through, gates and outdoor fences included. The lattice stuff is quite strong but = it changes shape and size quite a bit with changing temperatures (as my cousin learned with an outdoor privacy screen!) I used screws and fender washers to hold it in place. No actual screws through the PVC into the wood framing.


----------



## falcon1 (May 8, 2014)

I was thinking about building it something like this:









My idea is to have the "feets" longer the other side to where the dog will be, is that good idea or doesn't matter regarding tipping over?









My dog jumps 32 inches from stand still easily. The height of the gate in the drawing is about 47 inches so that should be safe bet. 

What do you think?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

How about these type of hinges?

Two of these screw into a fence post. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/National...0BC-10-S-H-STRP-HNG-ZN/203359508?N=5yc1vZc2go

Just a thought. Something else similar to these hinges may also be available.


----------



## warped wood (Dec 31, 2013)

What we really need is a better idea of the gap. Can you thow up a pic? Are you allowed to install discrete hardware? I.e. drill holes in a post for spring pins or brackets that would recive hardware mounted to the temp fence?


----------



## warped wood (Dec 31, 2013)

Or take your design add a overlap peice on the fence side to brace it and on the house side at the bottom have the leg taper out to proud of the fence, when its in place from the inside one side is braced on the fence the other is efectivly braced on the house as a wedge


----------



## falcon1 (May 8, 2014)

Ok, I will try to take photo of the gap I need to fill with gate/fence for you today.


----------



## falcon1 (May 8, 2014)

Here is the gap which I need to cover.


----------



## warped wood (Dec 31, 2013)

Well theres your problem, you have a big hole in the fence.  i stick with my orginal sugestion of your free standing fence with "tabs" to overlap the exsisting fence. The tabs will keep the fence side from moving, as for the window side my wedge idea wont work so a bag of play sand on the right most leg on the outside of the fence should keep it from shifting when the dog gets up to have a look


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

If a dog can look over it, it will jump or clmb overit...especially a border collie. I have seen stray mutts climb over a four foot concrete/ block wall topped with foot-long square tubing that had spear point thingys on top...


----------

